# Watopa, Mn



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Any Word.?


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

15 called back for waterblind is all I know..In the Q..


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

10 called back to last series of the Q..


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

33 called back to lb. start at 7:00 am
2,4,5,8,9,14,16,17,22,24,26,27,28,32,33,34,35,38,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,52,53,54,58,59,60


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone with final Q results ? Thank You !!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations to FC AFC George and Carl Ruffalo on ANOTHER OPEN WIN!!! WHOO HOO!!!! This qualifies them for the National Amateur in 2014. I am sorry that I don't know the other placements or the Q results. I know the club members worked in the field until 7:30 and still had to do clean up. Maybe one will post yet tonite if not too tired.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to go Carl & George!! That is awesome & couldn't happen to a better guy!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

What a season, Carl! Congratulations on another Open WIN!!!!!

rita


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone know the rest of the placements and JAMs in the Open?


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

Still no news ?


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

gum said:


> Still no news ?


Results posted on EE


----------

